# Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen​*





Bild Junger Barsch: Olaf Lindner

*Die Angler am Bodensee verstehen die Welt nicht mehr!*

Nach neuesten Beschlüssen der internationalen Bevollmächtigtenkonferenz für die Bodenseefischerei (IBKF) wurde für Felchen und Barsche das Schonmaß am Bodensee-Obersee vollständig aufgehoben. Freizeitangler müssen ab 2017 im Bodensee jeden Fisch dieser Art entnehmen, egal wie groß er ist. 

Die offizielle Begründung lautet: „ …um das Zurücksetzen von zu kleinen Fischen mit geringer Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit zu vermeiden.“

Für 13.000 Angler am Bodensee ist das eine enttäuschende Entwicklung. Genau die Fische, die man schonen will, müssen zukünftig bis zum täglichen Fanglimit ausnahmslos entnommen werden. Es ist eine weltweit anerkannte Praxis, das Jungfische bestimmter Arten von Anglern schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Den schonenden Umgang mit Fischen erlernt jeder Angler bei der Fischerprüfung. Ein Fisch sollte mindestens einmal im Leben die Chance bekommen für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Nur im Bodensee soll das auf einmal nicht mehr gelten.

Die Angler können die Begründung aus der Praxis am Wasser nicht nachvollziehen. Belastbare Untersuchungen seitens der Fischereiverwaltung liegen auf Nachfrage nicht vor. 

Dem Vorschlag der Angelfischer in Zusammenarbeit mit der Fischereiverwaltung entsprechende Untersuchungen anzustellen wurde nicht entsprochen. 

Aus Sicht der Angler sind es Einzelfälle, dass untermaßige Fische ein schonendes zurücksetzten nicht überleben. 

Dabei waren es die Angelfischer, die sich im Rahmen der diesjährigen IBKF-Sitzung für eine Ausweitung der Schonzeit und eine sinnvolles Schonmaß zum Schutz der Felchen und Barsche am Bodensee ausgesprochen haben. 

Die Anträge wurden abgelehnt und im Gegenzug das Schonmaß gänzlich aufgehoben. Karl Geyer, Vorsitzender der Internationalen Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Bodensee Angelfischer (IABS):  
„Wir machen uns ernsthafte Gedanken über eine nachhaltige Fischerei am See und werden mit solchen Maßnahmen bestraft.“.

„Wenn es einzelne schwarze Schafe unter den Fischern gibt, welche sich nicht an die Regeln halten, dann sollte man diese dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Dafür gibt es eine staatliche Fischereiaufsicht und die haben dabei unser volles Verständnis. Stattdessen sollen jetzt alle 13.000 Angler Jungfische bei den Felchen und Barschen entnehmen.“, 
so Geyer,
 „egal mit wem man spricht, dass versteht kein Angler am See.“

Die Angler am Bodensee setzen sich im Rahmen der IABS für eine Abschaffung der Regelung ein. 
„Mit uns kann man über alles reden, aber ohne eine belastbare Untersuchung am Bodensee entbehrt das jeglicher Grundlage“.

Internationale Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Bodensee Angelfischer (IABS)
1. Vorsitzender Karl Geyer


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Äh... wat|kopfkrat


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die offizielle Begründung lautet: „ …um das Zurücksetzen von zu kleinen Fischen mit geringer Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit zu vermeiden.“


Kann mir einer das einmal genauer erklären? Ich verstehe den logischen Sinn dahinter gerade nicht... |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Tierschutzseuche, die ja auch in BW vom Verband vorwärts getrieben wird.

Wer einen solchen Verband am Bodensee wie den LFV-BW hat, der weder fachlich noch juristisch Haltbares zum Thema C+R auf seinen Seiten erbricht (http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/117-catch-release), der kriegt nun eben als Baden-Württemberger Angler am Bodensee mit dieser Regelung, das was er verdient für seine Unterstützung eines so anglerfeindlichen Verbandes wie des LFV-BW...


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Interessant zu wissen hierbei: Inwiefern hat denn der "LFW- BW" bei dieser Entscheidung mitgewirkt, bzw inwiefern NICHT? Könnte jmd Auskunft geben? Oder gibt es bereits Stellungnahmen verbandsseitig dazu?


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

|kopfkrat

Da habe sich einige ja was tolles ausgedacht.
Ist die Entnahme sich selbst rechtfertigend vor dem Tierschutzgesetz oder müssen die Fische verwertet werden?


Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Interessant zu wissen hierbei: Inwiefern hat denn der "LFW- BW" bei dieser Entscheidung mitgewirkt, bzw inwiefern NICHT? Könnte jmd Auskunft geben? Oder gibt es bereits Stellungnahmen verbandsseitig dazu?


Ich hab nix mitgekriegt, in wie weit sich der Verband eingebracht hätte und/oder mit welcher Argumentation pro oder contra (Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit ist ja bekanntlich eine der "Stärken" dieses teuren Verbandes..)..

Durch seinen bereits veröffentlichten Unfug bez. C+R hat  sich aber da der LFV-BW eh schon selber ins Abseits geschossen für Diskussionen um zurücksetzen.

Und wird dann logischerweise nicht mehr von Politik und Behörden ernst genommen werden (von Anglern ja eh nicht )...

Sie können ja ihren Präsi von Eyb mal vorschicken, vielleicht ist er ähnlich lautstark wie bei der Parlamentsdebatte zum Nachtangelverbot (ja, das war sarkastisch....)......

Die Schweizer sind auch hier definitiv viel weiter als die tumben BWler (was Politik und Verbände angeht in BW, nicht normale Menschen natürlich):
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]


----------



## BERND2000 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

War wohl mal wieder der Doofe Tierschutzgedanke + Überlegungen wie man die Berufsfischerei zwingen kann Beifänge zu vermeiden.

 Was dabei dann herauskommt, ist halt so ein Unsinn.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



> „ _…um das Zurücksetzen von zu kleinen Fischen mit geringer Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit zu vermeiden._“


Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber ist die Begründung in etwas so sinnvoll wie "Jeden Krebskranken gleich erschießen, weil er es ggf. nicht überlebt?"

*Kopfschütteln*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

guter Vergleich, triffts recht gut..


----------



## vermesser (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Was ist denn das für eine krude Logik? Weil die sterben KÖNNTEN, deshalb MUSS man sie entnehmen????

Ja ähm...weil ich trotz ansschnallen sterben könnte, lass ich das gleich ;-) .

Mir ist der Sinn und die Logik nicht klar und ich finde auch nirgends eine Begründung, die den Namen verdient.

Ist es nicht aus Sicht der Fische besser, wenn "nur" beispielsweise 50% sterben (sehr hoch gegriffen) als wenn es 100% sind??


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ist es nicht aus Sicht der Fische besser, wenn "nur" beispielsweise 50% sterben (sehr hoch gegriffen) als wenn es 100% sind??


Aus Sicht der Tierschützer, Behörden, Politiker, Verbandler etc. ist scheinbar aber ein toter Fisch "final letal" eben besser geschützt.......


----------



## RayZero (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Einfach nur ekelhaft diese Verordnung. Für den Bestand ist es sicherlich besser, wenn man Fische ohne Mindestmaß schonend zurücksetzt, als diese entnimmt. Die Chance, dass der Fisch sich bei korrektem Zurücksetzen wieder erholt ist doch viel höher, als das er irgendeine Seuche mit ins Gewässer bringt.


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Dachte ja erst der Post wäre vom postillon ... isser aber leider nicht...

Ich weiss nicht was ich dazu schreiben soll - fassungslos!!!


----------



## heinerkl (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Ich habe da eine Vermutung: 
Kann es sein, dass da ein paar Sachen vollkommen sinnlos zusammengewürfelt wurden?
Es gibt eine durchaus sinnvolle Regelung in der Meeres-Fischerei nach der sogenannte Beifang nicht mehr (tot) ins Meer geworfen werden soll, sondern entnommen und auf die Fangmenge angerechnet werden soll. Ist sinnvoll, wenn die Gesamtmenge und das Fanggeschehen überwacht werden können und soll so dazu führen, dass die Entnahme zur Nutzung mit dem real entnommenen Bestand wieder zusammengeführt wird. 
Wenn man jetzt im Bodensee eine Fangbegrenzung hat und dann jeder Fisch angerechnet wird, dann würde das zumindest einem begründbaren Denkschema entsprechen.
Denkbar ist weiterhin, dass die Regelung für Angler aus der "Gleichbehandlungs-Idee" heraus begründet wurde. 
Es gibt ja wirklich Leute, die denken, dass man Fischer und Angler gleich behandeln soll. In manchen Bundesländern sitzen die ja sogar in einem Verband und sind sich so ungeheuer einig ...
Möglicherweise existiert eine Fangmengenbegrenzung für Fischer oder sie soll später geschaffen werden und alles wurde 1:1 auf Angler heruntergebrochen. 
(Welche böses Wortspiel?!)
Irgendwo in dieser Ansammlung kruder Ideen ist die Ursache für diesen Bull.... zu finden.


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Aber die Berufsfischer setzen dann jedes Jahr Millionen Renkenbrut ein damit welche groß werden. Vermutlich noch bezuschusst aus der Landwirtschaftskasse oder der Fischereiabgabe.
Im Untersee sogar vorgestreckt damit die Überlebenszahl größer ist.
Da sollte mal jemand von der Bodensee Besatzkomission was dazu sagen. Die hatten vor der Fusion 2 Sitze im LFVBW Präsidium und 1 Sitz im Fischereibeirat beim Ministerium. Ob die nach der Fusion noch im LFVBW sind? Keine Ahnung.
Auf jeden Fall sollte auch Präsident Hargina von den Berufsfischern in BW etwas dazu sagen können. Die waren bis zur Fusion auch im LFVBW und haben einen Sitz im Fischereibeirat im Ministerium.

http://www.ibkf.org/organisation/verbaende/


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

So oder so, Hans, der Verband hats nicht hingekriegt, so ne bescheuerte Regelung weg zu bekommen, hat im Vorfeld Angler und Vereine nicht informiert, was da läuft - auch nicht, was sie unternommen haben oder nicht - und nun wundern sie sich, wenn bei der anglerfeindlichen Mischung aus Tierschützern, Behörden, Politikern, Verbandlern etc. dann so ein Dreck rauskommt....





PS:
ALLE da betroffenen Vereine sollten sich das unten im Link mal zu Gemüte führen (eigentlich eh alle Vereine aus B-W), wenn sich so ein Verbandsversagen nicht weiter fortsetzen soll vom Geld der im LFV-BW organisierten Vereine und deren zahlenden Angelfischern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Thomas, 
das Elend ist, da sind die Bodenseeangler vertreten in dieser Kommission. Siehe Link von mir.

Am Untersee, also Überlinger See und im Seerhein gelten diese irrern Vorschriften nicht. Bin mal gespannt ob die da auch so einen Unfug aushecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Ich sag da nix zu................
Sonst komm ich doch noch in Knast...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Erst wird der Angler dazu genötigt alles kaputt zu kloppen und in ein paar Jahren, wenn der Ursprung der Regelung im Dunkeln liegt, drehen sie uns einen Strick. Angler verzehren nur 25% der getöteten Fische.


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Ich versuche zu begreifen was dahinter steckt und denke, ich habe es herausgefunden.
Die Berufsfischer und Angler haben im Obersee die letzten Jahre zwischen 700 - 800 Tonnen,    700 000 - 800 000 Kilogramm Fische entnommen.
Wenn man jetzt die Angle dazu bringt, jeden Fisch mitzunehmen kann man davon ausgehen das 2/3 oder mehr untermaßige Fische  sind. Wenn die dann auf das Fanglimit angerechnet werden kann der Angler einfach weniger "fangreife" Fische fangen die dann den Berufsfischern zugute kommen. Zudem wird ein Effekt eintreten, dass immer weniger Angler Jungfische totschlagen wollen und dann nicht mehr zumFischen auf den See gehen.
Und wer sitzt in dieser Kommission?  Unser aller Freund und Landwirtschaftsminister  Hauck.
Der hätte einfach dagegen stimmen können. Die in der Kommission müssen einstimmig abstimmen damit die Beschlüsse umgesetzt werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Und den Hauk wird sein Kumpel von Eyb sicher gut beraten haben - oder so ...


----------



## Cody Plaice (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich versuche zu begreifen was dahinter steckt und denke, ich habe es herausgefunden.
> Die Berufsfischer und Angler haben im Obersee die letzten Jahre zwischen 700 - 800 Tonnen,    700 000 - 800 000 Kilogramm Fische entnommen.
> Wenn man jetzt die Angle dazu bringt, jeden Fisch mitzunehmen kann man davon ausgehen das 2/3 oder mehr untermaßige Fische  sind. Wenn die dann auf das Fanglimit angerechnet werden kann der Angler einfach weniger "fangreife" Fische fangen die dann den Berufsfischern zugute kommen. Zudem wird ein Effekt eintreten, dass immer weniger Angler Jungfische totschlagen wollen und dann nicht mehr zumFischen auf den See gehen.
> Und wer sitzt in dieser Kommission?  Unser aller Freund und Landwirtschaftsminister  Hauck.
> Der hätte einfach dagegen stimmen können. Die in der Kommission müssen einstimmig abstimmen damit die Beschlüsse umgesetzt werden können.



Sorry, aber das glaube ich nicht. Das wäre ja ein Schuss ins eigene Knie, denn die schädlichen Auswirkungen (sinkender Bestand) der neuen Regelung würden ja auch die Berufsfischer zu spüren bekommen. Und so kurzsichtig denken die da nun auch nicht.. zumindest will ich denen das nicht unterstellen. 

Mir erschließt sich jedoch ein ganz anderer Aspekt nicht. Vielleicht kann mich da jemand aufklären, da ich mich mit den Bestimmungen in Bayern, Ba-Wü und dem Bodensee im Speziellen auch nicht sonderlich auskenne: 
Mindestmaße für Barsch gibt es doch auch sonst kaum irgendwo. Wieso ist das jetzt hier ein Problem? Liegt da im Bodensee eine besondere Situation vor? 

Liegt es gar an einem (dort geltenden?) Abschlaggebot und die Problematik entsteht erst dadurch?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freizeitangler müssen ab 2017 im Bodensee jeden Fisch dieser Art entnehmen, egal wie groß er ist.


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hmmh, da fällt einem tatsache nichts mehr zu ein.......|kopfkrat#q
Hier ist mal ein gerade mal 2 Jahre alter Artikel aus der "Zeit" wo die Fischer den Fischbestand des Bodensees beklagen. Da war wohl schon nichts mehr mit den 700-800 Tonnen, wie willmalwassagen schrieb.

http://www.zeit.de/2014/30/umweltschutz-bodensee-fischer

Aber vielleicht wollen sie mit der Aktion auch die Felchen nur vor dem drohenden Hungertod retten, weil der böse Stichling ( und wieder sind die ,äääääh, Experten ratlos ) denen das Futter wegfrisst.

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1542/did=16647300/nid=1542/1ojlfva/index.html

Schade das man die nicht so gut angeln kann.
Aaah ja, ein Bandwurm, der nur auf Stichling fixiert ist, (|rolleyes) soll da wohl Abhilfe schaffen.
Bedauerlich, das es solche Bandwürmer nicht für...... (das verbietet jetzt die Netiquette zu schreiben  ) gibt. Sie müssten ja nicht gleich davon sterben aber 'ne anständige Diarrhoe über 'n paar Wochen wäre schon nicht schlecht.:q


----------



## Jose (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Arxxxxxxxxxxxxxer.

einzig qualifizierte aussage zu diesen bevollmächtigten.
die waren wohl mächtig voll.


um "leiden" zu verhindern lieber gleich totschlagen.

bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob ich jetzt diese krude logik meine oder...


----------



## Laichzeit (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Der AV Friedrichshafen hat bei der IBKF einen Antrag auf Verlängerung der Barschschonzeit gestellt. Die Bevollmächtigten lehnten das ab, da es für nicht effektiv gehalten wurde.
Alle entnehmen und das "Baglimit" von 50 auf 30 zu senken war die Idee der IBKF.
Der Hauck in der IBKF ist übrigens nicht der Minister aus der Landtagsdebatte, aber aus dem selben Ministerium.
Direkt in der Kommisssion sind übrigens nur Leute aus den Ministerien und Fischereiwissenschaftler aus den Anrainerstaaten.

Angler und Berufsfischer sind nicht bevollmächtigt und können nur Anträge einreichen.

Das Problem am Bodensee ist, dass dort erheblich "a Rädle em Dreck lauft", aber man macht halt einfach nichts Sinnvolles dagegen. 
Die extreme Netzfischerei wird so lange auf Kosten des Sees forciert, bis eine zusätzliche Stützung oder Alternative wie Aquakultur angelaufen ist.
Angler und die bereits geschädigten Fischbestände sind eher zweitrangig. Nach mir die Sintflut.
Die erheblichen Defizite der Felchen und Saiblingsbestände werden mit Besatz übertüncht, hauptsächlich von Anglern finanziert, aber mit Netzen ausgeschöpft.
Das Ende dieser Farce ist wahrscheinlich erst erreicht, wenn der See für die Fischerei hinüber ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hauk ist sein Chef und damit verantwortlich - auch wenn sein Fraktionskumpel von Eyb hier wieder mal gepennt hat oder eben bewusst die Angler wieder in die Pfanne gehauen..

Vielleicht sitzen sie jetzt auch zusammen mit ihrem Fraktionskumpel Röhm - dem Wasserkraftverbandsvorsitzenden - und lachen sich über die organisierten Angelfischer tot, deren Vereine immer noch stumpf und dumpf die anglerfeindliche Politik ihres eigenen, anglerfeindlichen Verbandes bezahlen...

Und das obwohl sie alle Wahlversprechen hinsichtlich Angeln und Angler gebrochen haben seitens der CDU (inkl. Verbandspräsi von Eyb) ...


----------



## Laichzeit (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



> TOP 5.5 Verlängerung der Barschschonzeit am Bodensee-Obersee
> 
> Der vom IBF übermittelte Antrag des ASV Friedrichshafen schlägt eine Verlängerung
> der Barschschonzeit um 10 Tage vor.
> ...



Quelle: IBKF Protokoll 2016

Edit: Der Unterste ist der Downloadlink des Gesamtprotokolls.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4541183&postcount=33


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



heinerkl schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Vermutung:
> Kann es sein, dass da ein paar Sachen vollkommen sinnlos zusammengewürfelt wurden?
> Es gibt eine durchaus sinnvolle Regelung in der Meeres-Fischerei nach der sogenannte Beifang nicht mehr (tot) ins Meer geworfen werden soll, sondern entnommen und auf die Fangmenge angerechnet werden soll. Ist sinnvoll, wenn die Gesamtmenge und das Fanggeschehen überwacht werden können und soll so dazu führen, dass die Entnahme zur Nutzung mit dem real entnommenen Bestand wieder zusammengeführt wird.
> Wenn man jetzt im Bodensee eine Fangbegrenzung hat und dann jeder Fisch angerechnet wird, dann würde das zumindest einem begründbaren Denkschema entsprechen.



Genau das denke ich auch. 

Bleibt trotzdem völliger Unfug, da man den Beifang der Netzfischer nicht mit dem der Angler gleichsetzen kann. 

Also in Zukunft: Große Köder.


----------



## bavariabeni (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Mich betriffts zwar nicht aber sowas regt mich einfach nur auf. 
 Das is wie das Verbot von C&R (jeder hatt seine Meinung)
Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt so einen Bullsh###t gibts auch nur in deutschland.
Wenn das bei mir wäre würd ich auf die Barrikaden gehen.

Sowas kanns ja nich sein .

So kann man einen fischbestand auch zerstören.
Einfach nur traurig das es sowas überhaupt gibt.

C&R


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Da hätte nur 1 dagegen stimmen müssen dann wäre das vom Tisch gewesen. Die Abstimmungen führen nur zu einer Umsetzung wenn sie einstimmig sind.
Also hat Hauck mit Hauck gekungelt und Dehus und Konrad hatten Anweisungen, wie abzustimmen ist. Wenn sie denn dabei waren.


----------



## raubangler (8. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Jungfische haben weniger Schadstoffe und schmecken deutlich besser.


----------



## Ukel (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Im Posting 1 von Thomas steht doch etwas von internationaler Kommission, Österreich und vor allem die Schweiz haben ja auch Anteile am Bodensee, also müssen die doch dabei gewesen sein, um diesen Schwach....... zu beschließen. Oder sollte das ein Alleingang der Teutschen sein und die Regelung nur für Barsche und Felchen mit deutscher Staatsangehörigkeit gelten? 
Wie dem auch sei, aber von Fachverständigkeit ist man damit meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Dieses Mal nicht deutsch als Staatsangehörigkeit, sondern "nur" deutschsprachig (sind ja alle Bodenseeanlieger)..
;-)
Scheints aber nicht wirklich besser zu machen..


----------



## raxrue (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Jungfische haben weniger Schadstoffe und schmecken deutlich besser.





Es ist wieder deutlich zu sehen....gieb Leuten etwas zuviel Macht und sie werden sie Missbrauchen...für mich ist der Bodensee mit seinen Elitären Figuren ehh ein Nogoo :r  ..soviel Geregel und Kleinpolizistentum auf einem Haufen ist ehh nur Peinlich#q#q


----------



## Vanner (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Keine Jungfische mehr, also kann auch nichts groß werden. So kann man die Fischer dann auch zu den angestrebten Zuchtanlagen zwingen. #q

Schwachsinnige Regelung.


----------



## Carsten88045 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch? In meiner Karte für den Badenwürttembergischen Teil steht dieses Jahr schon nichts von einem Schonmaß. Und ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich etwas davon letztes Jahr gesehen hätte. Da stand nur ein Maß für die Schonzeit, meine ich. Ich meine um die 13 cm.

Wobei die Frage ist, was das für die anglerische Praxis ändert. Das Maß vorher war schon weit unterhalb der Grenze einer sinnvollen Verwertung. Was soll ich mit so einem nichtmal handlangen Fischchen.
Die einen haben Ihr persönliches Schonmaß, die anderen setzen alles zurück und wieder andere nehmen alles mit. Und nu? Solange die Kontrolle bleiben wie sie sind, ist das erst mal für den Arsch.
Schwachsinniger Entschluss jedenfalls.


----------



## Dachfeger (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



Carsten88045 schrieb:


> Da stand nur ein Maß für die Schonzeit, meine ich. Ich meine um die 13 cm.


Das wäre dann ja das Schonmaß. Oder was soll 13cm für eine Zeit sein?|kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Das Maß von 13 cm gilt einfach nicht das ganze Jahr.
Die sinnlose Entnahmepflicht für Hecht ist übrigens auch gestrichen.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Barsche haben ja an vielen Gewässern kein Mindestmaß. Wie man einen 10cm Barsch "Sinnvoll Verwertet" konnte mir auch noch keiner erklären. Dann fallen sie halt riehenweise beim  landen vom Haken...

Es wird zeit für einen Generationswechsel in der Angelpolitik!


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Mit C&R hat das recht wenig zu tun, sonst wäre die Entnahmepflicht für Hecht geblieben.
Sinn der Sache ist die Minimierung der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit von Barsch und Felchen.
Wenn ich 30 Barsche mit 20+ cm entnehme, hatte kch z.B 60 Fische in der Hand von denen gehen 10 ein und 30 nehme ich mit. Also insgesamt 40 tote Barsche anstelle von 30 bei strikter Entnahme.
Bei der Netzfischerei wurde die erlaubte Tiefe angepasst, dass in den 28mm Barschnetzen nicht so viele junge Felchen als Beifang sterben.


----------



## Dachfeger (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Maß von 13 cm gilt einfach nicht das ganze Jahr.
> Die sinnlose Entnahmepflicht für Hecht ist übrigens auch gestrichen.


Ah ok. Habs jetzt verstanden. Danke


----------



## raubangler (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ...
> Wie man einen 10cm Barsch "Sinnvoll Verwertet" konnte mir auch noch keiner erklären.
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44680


----------



## tibulski (9. August 2016)

Hallo,

beim Hecht hat sich am Bodensee gar nichts getan. 

Wir stellen als ASV-Friedrichshafen seit nunmehr 5 Jahren den Antrag ein Schonmaß und Schonzeit für den Hecht wieder einzuführen. Das Schonmaß und Schonzeit wurde vor 15 Jahren abgeschafft um den Hechtbandwurm einzudämmen, welchem ein schädlicher Einfluss auf die Barschbestände zugeschrieben wird. Die erhoffte Wirkung wurde nie erzielt, das wurde im letzten IBKF Protokoll auch zugegeben. 

Die Hechtbestände haben in der Zeit ohne Schonmaß und Schonzeit wiedererwartend extrem zugenommen. Das hat sicher damit zu tun, dass der Bodensee immer klarer geworden ist und im Uferbereich dichte Wälder von Armleuchteralgen aufgekommen sind. Das kommt den Hechten als Sichträuber entgegen. Der Befall von Barschen mit dem Hechtbandwurm hat aber auch nicht zugenommen, sonder ist sogar weniger geworden.

Wir sehen aber das Problem in dem Sekundärschaden für andere Fischarten (z.B. Zander) wenn es erlaubte ist Netze auf Hechte während der Schonzeit zu stellen. Ausserdem wollen wir keine laichschweren Hechte verwerten müssen. Nicht darauf zu angeln ist auch keine Lösung, da Hechte in dieser Zeit oft als Beifang beim Forellenschleppen beissen.

Es wurde ab 2017 zwar die Entnahmepflicht abgeschafft, aber der Hecht hat trotzdem weiterhin kein Mindestmaß und keine Schonzeit. Damit muss jeder Angler weiterhin jeden Hecht entnehmen den er fängt. Das soll verstehen wer will, auf Nachfrage an die Bevollmächtigten kam keine schlüssige Antwort darauf.

LG,

  Olaf

Hallo Carsten,



Carsten88045 schrieb:


> Steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch? In meiner Karte für den Badenwürttembergischen Teil steht dieses Jahr schon nichts von einem Schonmaß. Und ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich etwas davon letztes Jahr gesehen hätte. Da stand nur ein Maß für die Schonzeit, meine ich. Ich meine um die 13 cm.
> 
> Wobei die Frage ist, was das für die anglerische Praxis ändert. Das Maß vorher war schon weit unterhalb der Grenze einer sinnvollen Verwertung. Was soll ich mit so einem nichtmal handlangen Fischchen.
> Die einen haben Ihr persönliches Schonmaß, die anderen setzen alles zurück und wieder andere nehmen alles mit. Und nu? Solange die Kontrolle bleiben wie sie sind, ist das erst mal für den Arsch.
> Schwachsinniger Entschluss jedenfalls.



Auf der Seite 5 stehen die Schonzeiten und Schonmaße. Felchen hat ein Schonmaß von 30cm (noch).

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hallo,

damit ihr den Hintergrund besser versteht will ich euch noch einmal die Historie erläutern:

Dadurch das der Bodensee immer sauber wird, wachsen die Felchen nicht mehr so schnell ab. Daraufhin wurden die Maschenweiten der Berufsfischer immer weiter verkleinert, bis auf heute 38mm. In diesen Kiemennetzen bleiben mittlerweile Felchen ab 28cm hängen. Durch die Netzbefischung werden 95%-97% aller fangfähigen Felchen jedes Jahr aus dem Bodensee entnommen (also fast alle #q). Die meisten davon beim Laichfischfang kurz vor Weinachten.  
Im Frühjahr vor der Wachstumsperiode gibt es nur noch wenige maßige Felchen im See. 

Laut der Bevollmächtigten gibt es Angler, die in dieser Zeit  trotzdem intensiv auf  Felchen angeln. Dabei würden überwiegend untermassige Fisch gefangen und  zurückgesetzt. Da die Fische aus großen Tiefen heraufgekurbelt würden  und dann meistens gemessen und "behändigt" werden, ist man der Meinung  die untermaßigen Fische später verenden. Wir Angler am Bodensee bezweifeln das und können das in der Praxis nicht beobachten. Wir haben angeregt Untersuchungen anzustellen. Das wäre ganz einfach machbar gewesen, in dem man geangelte Fische einige Zeit in der Fischbrutanstalt in Rundstrombecken hältert.

Diese Praxis der Felchenangelei wurde laut Fischereiaufsicht  an einigen wenigen Bodenseeabschnitten beobachtet. Trotzdem gilt die neue Regelung für alle 13.000 Angler.

Wir Angler hatten einen Antrag gestellt, das man das Mindestmaß der Felchen unterhalb der Größe ansiedelt, welche in den verkleinerten Maschen hängen bleiben. Auch um die Anzahl der "untermaßigen" Fische beim Angeln zu reduzieren (wir hatten da an vielleicht 28cm gedacht). Viele Fische liegen knapp unter dem Maß.
Ein selektives Angeln auf Felchen ist kaum möglich. Alle Felchen beissen grundsätzlich auf kleine Nymphen an der Hegene. 

Der Antrag der Angler das Mindestmaß etwas zu reduzieren, wurde dann als Anlass genommen das Maß ganz abzuschaffen. Als diese Gedanken im Vorfeld laut wurden, haben wir von Anfang massiv dagegen Einspruch erhoben. Wir haben uns einzeln mit ausgewählten Bevollmächtigten und dem Vorsitzenden der IBKF getroffen und klar gemacht, das wir eine solche Regelung für absolut abwegig halten und wir an die Öffentlichkeit gehen werden, wenn das so kommen sollte.

Am Ende wurde es trotzdem beschlossen #q. Weder die Angler noch die Berufsfischer haben ein Stimmrecht im IBKF.

Ich fände es Schade, wenn wir den berechtigten Wiederstand der Angler jetzt wieder auf dem Rücken der Verbandsschelte für Baden-Württemberg kaputt machen. Es kann doch nicht wichtiger sein, das der Verband mal wieder schlecht aussieht, als das wir hier für unsere Interessen kämpfen.

Das hat nichts mit Haug, von Eyb und auch nicht direkt mit dem Verband zu tun. Der Bodensee-Obersee ist ein internationales Gewässer. Die IBKF beschliesst die Regelungen, welche in der Folge in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden. Beschlüsse müssen einstimmig von allen Bevollmächtigten aus drei Ländern getroffen werden.

Für die Angler gibt es eine internationale Vertretung in Form der IABS (Angler am Bodensee). Die wiederum ist Mitglied im IBF (Angler und Berufsfischer) und diese ist berechtigt Anträge an den IBKF zu stellen.

Also meine Bitte wäre hier als Angler eine Einheit zu zeigen und gegen diesen Unsinn gemeinsam zu protestieren. Anstatt Schuldige in den eigenen Reihen zu suchen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> damit ihr den Hintergrund besser versteht will ich euch noch einmal die Historie erläutern:
> 
> ...



Zum laichen selbst kommen bereits sehr wenige maßige Fische, da der Laichfischfang knapp vor oder währen des Ablaichens stattfindet.
Dabei wurde vo wenigen Jahren beschlossen für den Laichfischfang größere Maschenweiten zu nutzen, damit nicht die kleinwüchsigen Felchen weiter reproduziert werden. Das wurde letztes Jahr aufgegeben, da mit 44mm nichts zu hohlen war nachdem der Bestand intensiv mit 38mm befischt, kaum etwas Netzgängiges hervorbringen kann.
Die übrigen, überwiegend kleinen Felchen Ende Dezember können unmöglich die notwendige Menge an Naturverlaichung liefern, weshalb grob 80% jedes Jahrgangs aus den Brutanstalten kommt.
Wer daran wie viel bezahlt ist auch eine berechtigte Frage.

Laut IBKF ist das ein tragbarer Zustand, denn es ist deren Aufgabe, die Fischerei in einem nachhaltigen Umfang zu erlauben.
Das ist für mich noch viel abwegiger als Jungfische knüppeln.


----------



## tibulski (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hallo Laichzeit,

du hast es treffend beschrieben. Es gibt so einige Regelungen welche die Angler am Bodensee seit Jahren kritisch sehen. Nach dem Laichfischfang folgt dann ja noch die "Weihnachtsfischerei".

Wir haben dazu ja schon vor einiger Zeit eine umfassende Pressemitteilung rausgegeben: http://lfvbw.de/index.php/bezirke/s...skutieren-in-hard-ueber-die-bodenseefischerei

Dafür haben wir dann im Nachgang von der IBKF ordentlich Prügel eingesteckt. 

Trotzdem schlagen die jüngsten Beschlüsse mit der Abschaffung des Mindestmaß für alle Angler dem Fass den Boden raus. Das wollen wir auf keinen Fall so hinnehmen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



tibulski schrieb:


> Also meine Bitte wäre hier als Angler eine Einheit zu zeigen und gegen diesen Unsinn gemeinsam zu protestieren. Anstatt Schuldige in den eigenen Reihen zu suchen.
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf


Es gibt keine Schuldigen in den "eigenen Reihen"!!

Wenn, dann nur im Verband (kein anständiger Angler will ja was mit Verbandlern zu tun haben, Verband hat nix mit "eigenen Reihen" zu tun)...

Und gerade, wenn man wie die Friedrichshafener zum anglerfeindlichsten der Regionalverbände gehört, die sogar den Kampf um die Abschaffung vom Nachtangelverbot verhindern wollten (Südwürttemberg), hat man eigentlich sowieso nicht die Solidarität von anständigen Anglern verdient. 

Dennoch wünsche ich selbst den da im ASV organisierten Angelfischern, dass sie für ihre Unfähigkeit, ein weitblickenderes Präsidium zu wählen, das auch im LFV kündigt und das für Angler und Angeln eintritt, nicht so einen Dreck wie hier mit diesem sinnfreien Abknüppelgebot im Bodensee hinnehmen müssen - auch im Interesse anständiger Angler natürlich, die ja auch betroffen sind. Weil ich da eben solidarischer bin als die Südwürttemberg-Verbandler, mit ihrem Wunsch, das Nachtangelverbot zu behalten..

Und selbstverständlich sind die Verbandler mit schuld, wenn sie einen CDUler als Präsi haben, aber dann als Verband nicht rechtzeitig oder nicht wirksam reagieren und nicht dafür sorgen, das bei nur einstimmig möglicher Entscheidung deutsche Vertreter aus der Politik dann nicht dagegen stimmen.. .

Versuch nicht wieder Deinen anglerfeindlichen Verband schön zu reden..

Dein Link zeigt ja, dass sie versucht haben sich einzumischen..


tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben dazu ja schon vor einiger Zeit eine umfassende Pressemitteilung rausgegeben: http://lfvbw.de/index.php/bezirke/s...skutieren-in-hard-ueber-die-bodenseefischerei




Was meine These (wie bei Nachtangelverbot, Kormoran, Wasserkraft etc. pp.), dass sie es eben nicht können, nur einmal mehr bestätigt (die "Pressemeldung" kam ja auch nirgends in der Presse).

Und ja, ich würde mir als Angler sowohl wünschen, dass diese bescheuerte Regelung genauso wegkommt, wie ein unfähiger Verband, der es einmal mehr nicht schafft, sowas anglerfeindliches zu verhindern..


----------



## Laichzeit (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Die Veröffentlichung des LFVBW ist eher entlarvend, was die IBKF betrifft. Die Kommission schilt hier immerhin wegen Argumenten, die mit Ergebnissen der Fischereiforschungsstelle begründet werden.
Dass der See zu sauber oder zu nährstoffarm sei, steht aber gefühlt alle zwei Wochen in der Zeitung.
Den Fehler würde ich hier auch eher bei der IBKF sehen.
Am Bodensee wird nur gemurxt, die dringend notwendigen Änderungen zum Schutz des Fischbestands sowie die Reduktion des Besatzes (Immerhin ein bereits formuliertes Umweltziel!) geht auf Kosten von beruflichen Existenzen, die sich besonders in Form des Bayerischen und Schweizer Berufsfischerverbands schlagkräftig aufgestellt haben.
Interessenvertreter der "nur" Hobbyfischer haben schon deshalb einen schweren Stand.

Die IBKF ist durch die nötige Einstimmigkeit viel zu träge und nicht in der Lage, unpopuläre, aber sinnvolle Veränderungen zu bewilligen.
Deshalb werden Forderungen so oft abgelehnt oder nur Wirkungsloses umgesetzt. Häufig sind am Ende alle eher unzufrieden, wie dieses Jahr.
Das Siechtum am See wächst auf dem Mist der IBKF und wird nicht enden, bis die 95% Ausfang der maßigen Felchen entweder per Verordnung oder durch die Schädigung des Bestands nicht mehr fortgeführt werden kann.
Vorausgesetzt es geht weiter wie bisher, bereitet die Natur dem Treiben ein unwürdiges Ende


----------



## paling (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber ist die Begründung in etwas so sinnvoll wie "Jeden Krebskranken gleich erschießen, weil er es ggf. nicht überlebt?"
> 
> *Kopfschütteln*



der ist saugut#6 ich kann nicht glauben was ich hier lese#q#q#q


----------



## Mulich (9. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Welche Berechtigung haben dann noch Schonzeit und Mindestmaß  prinzipiell?


----------



## tibulski (10. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was meine These (wie bei Nachtangelverbot, Kormoran, Wasserkraft etc. pp.), dass sie es eben nicht können, nur einmal mehr bestätigt (die "Pressemeldung" kam ja auch nirgends in der Presse).



Blinker und "Fisch und Fang" zum Beispiel sollte ein Begriff sein. Dazu gab es Berichte in diversen Tageszeitungen und in Medien in Östereich und Schweiz.

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...diskutierten-ueber-die-fischerei-am-bodensee/

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Angler-am-Bodensee-fuer-nachhaltige-Fischerei

Ich weiss nicht was früher mal gelaufen ist und ich kenne dich nicht persönlich. Das nimmt ja fast religiöse Züge an. Alle wesentlichen Fischereivereine am Bodensee die ich kenne sind im LFVBW, das spielt aber auch keine so große Rolle. Das stellt auch keiner in Frage. Darum geht es hier auch gar nicht.
Du reduzierst jedes Thema mit epischen Copy&Paste Auszügen auf Verbandskritik.

Ich habe dir die Pressemitteilung hier geschickt (sonst wäre das hier wohl gar nicht erschienen, da du ja die anderen Mitteilungen im Gegensatz zu den Angelmedien anscheinend auch nicht mitbekommen hast), ich bin interessiert daran hier auch die Angler zu informieren und ich hab kein Problem mit Kritik und kontroverser Diskussion. Die Beiträge der Forumsteilnehmer würdigen das ja auch. 
Aber wenn immer nur bei jedem Beitrag aus BW auf "von Eyb" und Nachtangelverbot usw. eingerpügelt wird, obwohl das mit diesem Thema hier rein gar nichts zu tun hat, dann weiss ich nicht was das soll. Die Themen sind auch wichtig und wurden ja auch ausgiebig in anderen Threads hier im Forum besprochen.

Hier geht es doch um die Angler am Bodensee und darum gemeinsam unsere Interessen zu vertreten?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Ein starker Verband hätte das MLR dazu gebracht dass einer der Vertreter des Ministeriums in dieser Kommission dagegen stimmt und das hätte ausgereicht.
Geheime Abstimmung zu beantragen wäre vielleicht auch möglich gewesen, dann hätte man keinen aus dem Ministerium entlassen müssen.
Und jetzt die Frage, was hat der LFVBW konkret unternommen? Seinen Präsi zum Minister geschickt mit einer klaren Forderung? Nein. Hat der LFVBW wie eigentlich immer versagt? JA


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*



tibulski schrieb:


> Blinker und "Fisch und Fang" zum Beispiel sollte ein Begriff sein. Dazu gab es Berichte in diversen Tageszeitungen und in Medien in Östereich und Schweiz.
> 
> .........................
> 
> Hier geht es doch um die Angler am Bodensee und darum gemeinsam unsere Interessen zu vertreten?


Wenns nur in Blinker und Fisch und Fang kommt, ist das keine Pressearbeit, weil das keinen Politiker oder die Gesellschaft interessiert, wenns nur da kommt.

Und wenns in der Schweiz kommt und in Ö und nicht in Deutschland in den allgemeinen Nichtanglermedien kommt, dann zeigt das eben genau wie elend, inkompetent und wirkungslos der Verband ist hier in B-W - denn da kams NICHT!!!!..

Siehe als Alternative dazu die Medienarbeit von Niedersachsen, deren Meldungen bezüglich Angelverbote wg. Natura2000 etc. durch praktisch alle Zeitungen im Land gingen, die mehrmals damit im Fernsehen kamen (NDR), wo dann Politik auch zurück ruderte, wo sich Landkreise gleich meldeten, dass bei ihnen Angler erwünscht sind und keine Verbote kommen etc.. (das nur zum Beweis, dass ich die Verbände auch lobe, wenn sie was richtig machen und was können- warum man den LFV-BW in keinster Weise loben kann, sondern der mit seinem jetzigen Personal und Strukturen weg muss, ist ja jedem klar Denkenden eh klar..)

Der Verband in NDS kostet für seine gute Arbeit dafür auch nur 4,50 Euro/Jahr und Vereinsmitglied - der LFV-BW versagt weiter fürs fast doppelte bis dreifache Geld und kommt mit der Kohle noch nicht mal aus (und Fischereiabgabe gibts auch nicht in NDS) ..

Man sieht, dass ich die Verbände auch lobe (von wegen nur meckern - immer nur, wenns gerechtfertigt ist), wenn sie was richtig machen und was können- warum man den LFV-BW in keinster Weise loben kann, sondern der mit seinem jetzigen Personal und Strukturen weg muss, ist ja jedem klar Denkenden eh klar..

Und lass endlich den durchschaubaren Unfug, zu behaupten, der LFV-BW würde Interessen der Angler vertreten.

Die Verbanditen vertreten nur ihre eigenen Interessen und haben bis heute in BW noch nicht einmal die Interessen der Angler vertreten (wie man auch hier an der oben beschriebenen lausigen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sieht), geschweige denn irgend was erreicht (siehe aktueller Stand Nachtangelverbot, Kormoran etc. oder den Fall hier)...

Und gerade Dein Regionalverband wollte/will sogar immer noch verhindern, dass überhaupt gegen die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes gekämpft wird - man braucht wirklich keinen von Eyb immer anführen bei dem restlichen Elend und Versagen im Verband, da hast Du recht..

Obwohl der dem Fass noch den Boden ausschlägt und die Verbanditen den immer noch stützen und schützen - schon das zeigt die anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung im Verband, die sich auch im Versagen hier wieder klar ausrückt....


Jeder, der jetzt nach all den  Erkenntnissen immer noch für den Verband arbeitet, der aber nicht dafür sorgt dass Haupt- und Ehrenamtler, welche diese ******** verbrochen haben, rausgeschmissen werden, sondern die noch weiter stützt, der ist schlicht ein Anglerfeind!

Der weiter daran arbeitet (bewusst oder weil er es nicht begreifen kann), dass Baden-Württemberg das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland der BRD bleibt und möglichst noch weitere Verschlimmerungen kommen..
Sei es wie beim Nachtangelverbot, weil es der Verband (die Südwürttemberger) will, oder wie hier beim Thema, wo man an Hand der von Dir aufgezeigten "Öffentlichkeits- und Presse"arbeit"" das Versagen und die Inkompetenz des Verbandes ja deutlichst sieht..

Daher danke für Deinen Beitrag....

Nicht nur Vereine in Karlsruhe, Linkenheim etc. haben das begriffen und gekündigt - ich hoffe, es wachen noch weiter auf und merken wie sie von euch verarscht werden mit diesem Verband, einem der anglerfeindlichsten in der BRD..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Aus der Schweiz dazu:
http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/ostschweiz/tb-os/Kleine-Fische-ohne-Lebenschance;art120094,4712655


----------



## Laichzeit (10. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hier nur den Verband zu schelten, wird dem Problem bei weitem nicht gerecht.
Der Verband verpasst die Möglichkeit sich eine Stimme in der Kommission zu sichern und eine unsinnige Regelung durch die eine nötige Gegenstimme zu kippen. Dort endet das Versagen.
Das und der nicht unerhebliche Rest wie Waller und Hechtfischerei in der eigentlichen Hecht und Zanderschonzeit, die versteckte Erhöhung der Netzflächen und die weiterhin viel zu intensive Felchenfischerei, die extreme Abhängigkeit von Besatz, verbunden mit hohen Kosten und enormen ökologischen Gefahren geschieht alles auf Rat einer von etlichen Wissenschaftlern unterstützten Kommission.
Dennoch sind die Begründungen sehr mager und nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.
Der Besatz am Bodensee allein verbrennt jedes Jahr Unmengen an Anglerkohle, damit eine ohnehin unwirtschaftliche Fischerei weiter am Leben gehalten wird, die sich im Vergleich zu den Hobbyfischern deutlich geringfügiger an der Finanzierung beteiligt sind.
Das alles wäre nicht nötig, wenn ausreichend laichreife Tiere von genügender Größe im See verbleiben würden.
Daran haben anscheinend genügend Leute kein Interesse. Da fast nichts im See verbleibt und knapp maßige Fische nicht gerade die beste Eiqualität besitzen, stammen die meisten Felchen aus den Brutanstalten. Folglich scheint der Besatz sehr erfolgreich zu sein, zu dem Ergebnis wird wohl auch die Untersuchung mit markierten Brutfischen kommen.
Am eigentlichen Problem wird sich auch mit einem schlagkräftigen Anglerverband nichts ändern, da die nötige Einstimmigkeit in der IBKF unerreichbar ist.
Von deren Entscheidungen sind nun mal 13.000 Angler, sowie ein sehr stark gebeutelter See direkt abhängig und sollte deshalb mehr im Mittelpunkt stehen, als die eher geringe Rolle und Möglichkeiten des Verbands.
Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitnutzung in der Natur kann im Dunstkreis des Fischereimanagements am Bodensee eigentlich nur verlieren, da die Besatz-Verpanscherei und intensive Befischung zu Lasten des Sees weder nachhaltig noch langfristig durchführbar ist. Die Gegenposition zu diesem Mist steht uns deutlich besser.


----------



## tibulski (10. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hallo Laichzeit,

so sieht es im Grunde auch die IABS. Die Brutanstalten haben mittlerweile auch zu kämpfen, da immer weniger Laich gewonnen wird und die Eier immer kleiner sind. Kleine Eier = kleine Brütlinge mit höheren Ausfallraten.
Dazu sehen wir das mögliche Problem einer Selektion auf Kleinwüchsigkeit, wenn man Jahr für Jahr fast den gesamten Bestand abfischt. Langsam wachsende Fische werden in ihrem Fortpflanzungserfolg begünstigt.
Prof. Eckmann hat diesen Faktor bei seinen Untersuchungen nach eigener Aussage auch bei den Felchen am Bodensee beobachtet. Die Hauptursache das die Felchen nicht mehr so groß werden liegt sicher beim geringen Nährstoffgehalt, aber das andere Phänomen kommt wohl noch dazu.

Dazu kommt das Massenaufkommen des Stichling, die Körbchenmuscheln, die Wassererwärmung und die damit fehlende Umwälzung tieferer Wasserschichten usw. Das Thema Bodensee ist extrem komplex und die genauen Zusammenhänge wird man wohl nie vollends ergründen. Somit nutzt jeder die Argumente, die ihm zu Passe kommen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## aufe_und_obe (11. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Mich würde interessieren ob mein Geld aus der Fischerei Abgabe (Bayern) hier auch in den Bodensee Besatz mit einfließt? 
Überhaupt wären offizielle zahlen zum Thema  Abgabe interessant, wo könnte man sich darüber informieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Fragen beim Ministerium (in Bayern Landwirtschaft, soweit ich weiss) oder beim Verband..

Wobei der bayrische Verband da genauso inaktiv oder ergebnislos ist, wie der aus B-W....

Hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass beide Verbände (Bayern wie B-W) viel Geld aus Fischereiabgabe bzw. vom Land direkt erhalten und deshalb lieber nicht die Regierung und die Behörden verärgern, um weiter die Kohle zu kriegen...

Wos keine Fischereiabgabe gibt oder direkte  Finanzierung durchs Land, machen Verbände mehr für Angler (siehe AV-Niedersachsen)...


----------



## Laichzeit (11. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe hat da nichts zu suchen.
Meines Wissens wird nur die Seenforschung teils mit der Fischereiabgabe gesponsert.
Der Besatz wird mit den Erlaubniskarten und mit den Patenten der Berufsfischer finanziert.
Ob das Geld von etwa 13.000 Anglern und 120 Berufsfischern für fünf staatliche Fischbruten und Millionen von Brütlingen ausreicht oder anderweitig gestützt werden muss, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Hallo



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob mein Geld aus der Fischerei Abgabe (Bayern) hier auch in den Bodensee Besatz mit einfließt?
> 
> ..... wo könnte man sich darüber informieren?



Bei Deinem Vereinsvorsitzenden. Der ist nämlich Funktionär im Bay. LFV und sitzt auch genau in dem Ausschuss/Beirat, der über die Vergabe der Fördermittel beschließt.

Kannst ja mal auf der nächsten Vereinsversammlung Flagge zeigen.

Servsu
Fischer am Inn


----------



## aufe_und_obe (11. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Werde ich wohl mal anfragen und um Informationen bitten.


----------



## makro (19. August 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen am Bodensee zukünftig Jungfische entnehmen*

Da braucht man sich nach meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn man sieht wie ein großer Teil der "Angler" mit untermaßigen Felchen umgeht. Anstatt (vermeintlich) untermaßige Felchen im Wasser schonend abzuhaken, werden die noch gekeschert (könnte ja gerade noch so maßig sein) , auf dem Bootsboden rumgewalkt, weil ihnen die Felchen beim Abhaken aus den Händen gleiten und dann im hohen Bogen wieder in den See geworfen. Überlebenschance gleich null. Die Regelung ist für mich leider nachvollziehbar.


----------

